# Chuck Norris on MySpace?



## Swordlady (Jul 22, 2006)

I kid you not...someone named "Chuck Norris" sent me a Friend request a few days ago: http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendID=90933609

I smell a turkey.  :bs1:

Edited to add: No...I did NOT add this joker to my Friends' list!


----------



## mantis (Jul 22, 2006)

he has this pic with Bruce Lee and he says: "this guy sucked but they paid me a lot of money to let him win"
chuck norris is automatically dead to me now haha


----------



## Carol (Jul 22, 2006)

"Chuck Norris does not want to meet people, people want to meet Chuck Norris"  :rofl:

That is a VERY well done page!


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 22, 2006)

I dunno, might be the real guy... I mean check out his general description of himself... 



> Fitness, *Fighting Crime, Defeating Evil,* Extreme Sports, Working Out, Tornado's, Moo Duk Kwan, *Beard Grooming*.



Of course he _did_ leave out dating Christine Brinkley on the sly.

Still when one lists Apollo Creed as part of his network of friends... it has to be true... doesn't it?? :idunno:


----------



## Bigshadow (Jul 22, 2006)

Swordlady said:
			
		

> I kid you not...someone named "Chuck Norris" sent me a Friend request a few days ago: http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendID=90933609
> 
> I smell a turkey.  :bs1:
> 
> Edited to add: No...I did NOT add this joker to my Friends' list!



Why would he do that?  Chuck Norris is suing myspace.com.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jul 22, 2006)

I caught a little something about that.

The person responsible for putting up that page later suddenly and mysteriously died what appeared to be a roundhouse kick related death......................from 2000 miles away...........


----------



## Kacey (Jul 22, 2006)

Bigshadow said:
			
		

> Why would he do that?  Chuck Norris is suing myspace.com.



Is he really?  For what?

I clicked on the link just to see - I've never been on myspace - and the first thing I noticed was that "strength" is misspelled on the first page as "strenght".  Now, everyone makes typos - but this is the type of thing a publicist would catch.

Also, I know someone who knows Chuck Norris personally, and has told me that he is a very private person - and why would a very private person create a page like this?  Also, everything on this page is information freely available on the 'net - so why create a myspace page for it?


----------



## Bigshadow (Jul 22, 2006)

Kacey said:
			
		

> Is he really?  For what?


Because that is what *he* calls all the space around us!  :roflmao:


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jul 22, 2006)

I'm *SO* using that Delta Force theme for my music for awhile though.


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Jul 25, 2006)

well i think that whoever made that myspace page is weird , he could of at least done a bruce lee one!


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 25, 2006)

chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; said:
			
		

> well i think that whoever made that myspace page is weird , he could of at least done a bruce lee one!


He's probably working on it as we type.


----------

